# texas?



## tjw3307 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa14 ... C02172.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa14 ... C02166.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa14 ... C02167.jpg

this was sold to a friend about a year ago as a jd but when she gave it to me two days ago i knew it wasnt. its very mean and is kept in his own tank, but what is he and could i put somthing in with him? his previous owner said he killed everything in the tank except a lion fish that i have in my 90 now.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like a texas to me :thumb:


----------



## tjw3307 (Mar 10, 2008)

what are they worth? he's about 5" now. any ideas on what i could keep with him. hes in a 29 L.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well i don't know how much hes worth?do you want to sell him?males can get to be 12" or so.he will need a larger tank in the future.as far as tank mates go,i wouldn't put anything in there that you want to keep. a pair of Texas's would take a 55g as their own, so you really need to think if you want to spend allot of $$$ for this guy.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlids,%20Texas.htm


----------



## tjw3307 (Mar 10, 2008)

i allready own him . he was given to me as part of a deal i made for a tank. i paid 50$ for a 29 L with everything including the stand, and i got two fish the texas and a lion fish.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like it might be a Texas Cichlid. I have one large one and it seems quite similar to the one in the pic.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, it's a texas, though I can't tell you which one, but the tank you have him in is way, way too small. He should have at least a 55gal tank.


----------



## tjw3307 (Mar 10, 2008)

i agree the tank he's in is too small. i had him in my 90, but he terrorized everything in it so i had to move him and all i have is the 29g for now.


----------

